

WebGL now faster than Flash? - irrlichthn
http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1298

======
est
In other news, One OpenGL wrapper is faster than other.

------
robmcm
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
This is quite likely an exception. Browser JavaScript engines are faster than
Flash's ActionScript engine, and WebGL is older and more mature than Flash's
3D support.

------
mrgordon
Now when will we see a truly open standard for WebGL? The Khronos Group is
dominated by industry heavyweights who are designing a non-open standard that
benefits their interests. Soon we likely won't be able to implement
competitive web browsers without proprietary code from graphics card
manufacturers. I am very unhappy with the direction of this even if the web
clearly needs better graphics support.

~~~
vilya
This is pure FUD.

Membership in the Khronos Group is open to anyone who's willing to pay their
fees (which includes Mozilla, Google, Opera and a number of universities, by
the way - not just GPU vendors). The specifications they produce are publicly
available at no cost. They even have a public mailing list so you can follow
the discussions of the working group. How much more open do you want?

Maybe a better question: if that isn't what you consider "open", what is?

------
udp
_> Also, it sounds a bit strange, because Flash is statically compiled down to
bytecode, while JavaScript is still very dynamic_

Doesn't ActionScript use the same JIT as Mozilla's JS engine? (or did I
imagine that?)

~~~
bad_user
You're referring to Tamarin, the engine open-sourced by Adobe in 2006.

The part that's used in Firefox now is NanoJIT, extracted from Tamarin, which
is a module for generating native code when doing JIT compilation.

Read this older post from 2010 for some notes on it:
[http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/03/a-quick-note-on-
javascript-...](http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/03/a-quick-note-on-javascript-
engine-components/)

~~~
fridek
I think that NanoJIT was removed from Firefox with Trace JIT
[http://blog.mozilla.org/dmandelin/2011/11/29/js-
development-...](http://blog.mozilla.org/dmandelin/2011/11/29/js-development-
newsletter-1123-1129/)

------
rsynnott
It also looks like the WebGL version is anti-aliased; the Flash version isn't.

------
dmpk2k
When wasn't it faster than Flash? Last time I used Away3D, I had trouble
getting more than 5k triangles with a reasonable framerate, which is a bit
ridiculous.

Admittedly, this was a couple years ago. Has something changed?

~~~
modeless
Yes, Flash got a hardware accelerated 3D API called Stage 3D. A performance
comparison could be very interesting, if it had some actual data behind it.

